# Big new project



## Mandolin (Jan 8, 2012)

Okay, here's the first plan. My wife and me have lived in a mobile home for 24 years and it's showing its age. I have been sawing lumber, off and on, for about a year to build us a house. I've got all the framing sawed and air-dryed and got my plans drawed. I was getting ready to start on it this spring. New plan: My daughter has offered to have us a shell home (Jim Walter type) built and give it to us in trade for the mobile home. I then can finish the inside as my wife sees fit and add on to it as we please. The initial shell house is 16x16, two story. I know, it's small, but I went and looked at one and I like it. Much potential for adding on. I intend to add 16 more feet onto it for a large kitchen and a 10x10 bathroom. When I finish, I want to have a nice small home, no redneckville here. I will post pics from time to time to show the progress.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 8, 2012)

Sounds awesome, adding on to the shell house will probably allow you to make a bigger house than you would have settled for, Or a bigger shop Either way it will be fun, hard work but fun, I like doing those kinds of projects. Last big project I did like that was a 12x24 2 story shed/barn thingy. Not having to buy the lumber will probably allow you to upgrade other materials. Congratulations and have fun.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 8, 2012)

sounds great! Can't wait to see some pics of the build!


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 8, 2012)

Good luck on your project. I'm looking forward to seeing the progress as this one comes together. Fantastic.


----------

